# A night on the "Mother Ship"- we pounded em!



## jerry russell (May 10, 2013)

Hosted some great guys last night aboard the mother ship and it was AWESOME! These boys could flat out shoot some fish. The gar spawn is on full out and we also pounded some nice carp. A couple of personal records and that always feels good to help out in that way. It was their first time shooting over L.E.D. and they were digging that.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 12, 2013)

That's awesome!! Can't wait to get out on the water


----------

